

SNES9x Ported to Flash (Ed McManus) - ed
http://github.com/emcmanus/flashsnes

======
tumult
This touches my nerd bone in a nice way, even though I hate Flash. Props.

That being said, this neither runs at full speed nor supports audio. The
SPC700 audio chip is notoriously expensive/difficult to emulate, often being
more of a challenge than the rest of the console. (Native code has been able
to do it accurately for well over a _decade_ though, which should give you
some idea of how well Flash's VM performs..)

~~~
elblanco
I remember the old days when they first added the SPC700 support. I believe it
necessitated figuring out dynamic frameskipping which is something we see in
almost every emulator today (and has been put to good use on low powered
hardware like my GP2x Wiz).

ZSnes was my goto for a very long time since it just ran faster on my
hardware. But Snes9x is really the SNES reference software.

Cool effort. Now let's see if he can do it in 4k.

~~~
thristian
Actually, SNES9x and ZSNES are both pretty buggy, and include hacks to make
individual games run correctly. Allegedly ZSNES 2.0 is under development with
improved accuracy, but who knows if or when it'll ever be released.

The true SNES reference software is bsnes, with no per-game hacks and only
three known-incompatible games (and then only because they use obscure co-
processors that nobody can find any references for):

    
    
        http://byuu.org/bsnes/
    

Be warned, though - bsnes is a sub-cycle-accurate emulator of a reasonably-
powerful hardware platform, and so has surprisingly steep hardware
requirements (any desktop processors released in the past couple of years
should be fine, but people who still haven't upgraded their Pentium 4s are
likely to be in for a bit of a shock).

~~~
elblanco
I wish I could upvote you twice. This is a great find. I've long assumed that
Snes9x and ZSNES were the top of the pack w/r to SNES emulation. I'll have to
check this out.

------
cma
Ed McManus from Ultima Online (more specific, Chesapeake)?

------
icefox
Where is the test page?

